# Need guidance undervolting i5 8300h with Throttlestop



## xavier1400 (May 27, 2021)

Hi everyone.
I have a Lenovo Legion y530 - i5 8300h - gtx 1060 - 8gb ram, and I am experiencing some micro freezes in all games. Some months ago I realized that my CPU was reaching 80-90 temps so I undervolted it.
I am currently undervolting -125 both core and cache, the temperatures are around 60-70 max 80, I noticed a bit fps gain but the freezes are still there.
I performed a TS Bench of 960M and it gave me a score that I dont know what it means and hope you can tell me.
TS Bench - -125 uv - 960M - 197.349 score (120M - 26.102 | 960M - 197.349)
Still with -125 undervolt I played a game of league of legends just to test so I will post the results so you can check.
Another thing that I dont know is the error in Limits, I will post a screenshot.
The last question I have is about cod warzone. Some months ago I could play it very well with undervolt, multiplayer with a lot of fps no freezes and warzone with about 50-60 fps with no freezes, but now there is a weird thing happening, Right after I enter the game, just in the menu, the game gets completly lagged, I get like 40 fps in menu and everything is just slowly running. When I enter a game, the computer gets tottally lagged and the game disconnects itself from game service. I could enter the game once but it was just so laggy that I left. I know cod warzone is a heavy game so if you tell me I can't run it with 8gb ram and that is the main problem, thats ok for me, but I really want to solve the freezing in all games.


----------



## unclewebb (May 27, 2021)

xavier1400 said:


> my CPU was reaching 80-90 temps


Those are normal operating temperatures for an Intel CPU.

Why did you reduce the turbo ratio limits? If you are having performance issues, I would not slow the CPU down. Your temperatures are fine. Set the turbo ratios back to their default settings. 

EDP OTHER turning yellow under the RING column is common. Do not worry about that. The CORE column does not show any signs of throttling. That is the important column.

ThrottleStop is not reporting the C0% correctly. This was a problem for some computers. Can you try using ThrottleStop 9.3.1 to see if this bug has been fixed?









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Try running another log file with this version so I can see if the C0% bug is fixed. Your CPU seems to be running fine. Any troubles you are having do not seem to be related to the CPU.



xavier1400 said:


> micro freezes in all games


Are your games installed on a SSD or are they installed on a mechanical hard drive?

Have you changed the Nvidia driver lately? Some micro stuttering is GPU driver related. 

Do you have any other monitoring software installed? ThrottleStop is not known to cause micro stutter issues. Some other monitoring software might be a problem if it is trying to sample a sensor that does not exist. Some random stutter issues can be very difficult to track down. 



xavier1400 said:


> cod warzone


I do not know anything about this game. Hopefully someone else can help you with this question. Were there any updates recently to this game?



xavier1400 said:


> TS Bench


TS Bench scores are not important. This is just a convenient tool to load your CPU and create some heat. The score is highly dependent on what tasks are running in the background. Not enough users have posted their scores so I do not know a good score from a bad score. As long as the TS Bench does not show any errors, that is all that is important. Errors are bad.


----------



## xavier1400 (May 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Those are normal operating temperatures for an Intel CPU.



I was getting 90+ temperatures and got a warning on Throttlestop 'PROCHOT 94ºC' this scared me and it's why I lowered turbo ratio limits because it was helping lowering the temperature too. I will bring turbo back to normal and see what happens.


unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop is not reporting the C0% correctly. This was a problem for some computers. Can you try using ThrottleStop 9.3.1 to see if this bug has been fixed?


I am using the last version. I made some other test before the on at print screen and in some test I coud get always 100 on that column. I only saw 0 and 100 on that column.


unclewebb said:


> Are your games installed on a SSD or are they installed on a mechanical hard drive?


My games are installed on a HDD.


unclewebb said:


> Have you changed the Nvidia driver lately? Some micro stuttering is GPU driver related.


Everything seems to be installed.


unclewebb said:


> Do you have any other monitoring software installed? ThrottleStop is not known to cause micro stutter issues. Some other monitoring software might be a problem if it is trying to sample a sensor that does not exist. Some random stutter issues can be very difficult to track down.


The other softwares I use for this kind of things is ISLC. I can tell you that when I am gaming the only software running is discord and ISLC, nothing more.


unclewebb said:


> I do not know anything about this game. Hopefully someone else can help you with this question. Were there any updates recently to this game?


This question isn't really that important because I purchased another 8gb ram stick that I think will solve the problem.

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## unclewebb (May 27, 2021)

xavier1400 said:


> I am using the last version.


Are you using ThrottleStop 9.3.1 that was just released yesterday? The monitoring timers are a shared resource so some other software on your computer might be interfering with ThrottleStop's use of these timers. The latest beta version uses a different set of timers so this might fix this problem.



xavier1400 said:


> My games are installed on a HDD.


Some mechanical hard drives can cause stutter issues. It can also be a sign of a hard drive starting to fail. Try running HD Tune 2.55. The free version is good enough.






						HD Tune website
					

HD Tune



					www.hdtune.com
				




Run the Benchmark and the Error Scan to see if it finds any issues. Also check the Health tab if your HD is supported. 

Try testing with ISLC turned off. Hopefully some more memory will help the cause. 



xavier1400 said:


> Everything seems to be installed.


Some Nvidia drivers have bugs. If the driver version was updated recently then try going back to an older Nvidia driver. Newer is not always better.


----------



## xavier1400 (May 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Are you using ThrottleStop 9.3.1 that was just released yesterday? The monitoring timers are a shared resource so some other software on your computer might be interfering with ThrottleStop's use of these timers. The latest beta version uses a different set of timers so this might fix this problem.


Yes I am using the latest version. For some reason it is showing now, I will post a screenshot of it while playing league of legends.


unclewebb said:


> Some mechanical hard drives can cause stutter issues. It can also be a sign of a hard drive starting to fail. Try running HD Tune 2.55. The free version is good enough.
> 
> Run the Benchmark and the Error Scan to see if it finds any issues. Also check the Health tab if your HD is supported.


I ran both tests, will post a screenshot. (I ran both tests while playing league, i dont know if I was supposed to run it on idle


unclewebb said:


> Some Nvidia drivers have bugs. If the driver version was updated recently then try going back to an older Nvidia driver. Newer is not always better.


I don't it is nvidia driver because this micro stutters / freezing is happening for a long time.


----------



## unclewebb (May 27, 2021)

xavier1400 said:


> I am using the latest version.


Why does your latest version screenshot look different than my latest version?





ThrottleStop 9.3.1 has a fix so there is less interference from other apps running on your computer that are trying to use the same monitoring timers that ThrottleStop uses.



xavier1400 said:


> I don't know if I was supposed to run it on idle


When doing any testing, it is best to do it when your computer is completely idle. Hard to compare your results to others if you have a random bunch of stuff running in the background.

Check out the HD Tune graph on their website. That is how the blue line usually looks. Your graph looks very random but you are in the middle of a game so it is hard to say what that means.






						HD Tune website
					

HD Tune



					www.hdtune.com
				




Have you ever run Disk Defragmenter on that drive? That might help.

It is 2021. Start saving up for a SSD. You will never go back to a mechanical hard drive.

When the C0% is working, what does ThrottleStop show for C0% when your computer is idle without any games running and without any web browsers open? Just sitting at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open. If you have a lot of processes running in the background, the C0% will be high. One badly behaving app or driver can interfere with smooth game play. A 4 core CPU should have idle C0% at about 0.5%.


----------



## xavier1400 (May 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Why does your latest version screenshot look different than my latest version?


My bad. Installed the latest version and took screenshots at idle.


unclewebb said:


> Check out the HD Tune graph on their website. That is how the blue line usually looks. Your graph looks very random but you are in the middle of a game so it is hard to say what that means.


Made the scan again on idle and it looks so weird.


unclewebb said:


> Have you ever run Disk Defragmenter on that drive? That might help.


If you are talking about the one integrated to windows, I've done in the past a couple times but felt like it changed nothing, I think I tried a defrag program too at the time.


unclewebb said:


> It is 2021. Start saving up for a SSD. You will never go back to a mechanical hard drive.


I am currently buying a 8gb ram stick that I've been saving, maybe next purchase will be an SSD.


unclewebb said:


> When the C0% is working, what does ThrottleStop show for C0% when your computer is idle without any games running and without any web browsers open? Just sitting at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open. If you have a lot of processes running in the background, the C0% will be high. One badly behaving app or driver can interfere with smooth game play. A 4 core CPU should have idle C0% at about 0.5%.


I attached a screenshot of the throttlestop at idle, I will attach too a .txt log so you can see the variations because it has some high spikes.

Noticed that Health tab that you talked about, it now shows some data. Attached too.

The reason I put turbo down is because when I am with max turbo (3.8) I get temperatures like this and a warning on the yellow square saying thermal, I cleared it by mistake could not get the screenshot.


----------



## unclewebb (May 28, 2021)

xavier1400 said:


> scan again on idle and it looks so weird.


I have not run HD Tune on a mechanical hard drive in years. It looks like your computer might be caching some data on the NVMe drive. Neither graph looks normal but I do not know what normal should look like with your combination of drives. The wild variations in those graphs might be related to the stutter issues you are seeing when gaming.

Your laptop starts thermal throttling at only 94°C which is well under the Intel recommended value of 100°C. Now I understand why you decided to lower your CPU speed. Whatever works best for you is fine.

In the ThrottleStop Options window is a setting called PROCHOT Offset. This setting controls the thermal throttling temperature. I am assuming that Lenovo set this to 6. That is why your CPU thermal throttles prematurely at 94°C. (100°C - 6) If this setting is not locked you can lower the PROCHOT Offset value to increase the thermal throttling temperature. On Lenovo laptops, once you find a setting that you are happy with, I suggest using the Lock PROCHOT Offset option to make sure that this value does not change. Some Lenovo software on some of their computers can randomly change the thermal throttling temperature.



xavier1400 said:


> I really want to solve the freezing in all games


Not sure if this is going to be possible with your current hard drives. Let me know if more memory makes any difference.


----------



## xavier1400 (May 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I have not run HD Tune on a mechanical hard drive in years. It looks like your computer might be caching some data on the NVMe drive. Neither graph looks normal but I do not know what normal should look like with your combination of drives. The wild variations in those graphs might be related to the stutter issues you are seeing when gaming.
> 
> Your laptop starts thermal throttling at only 94°C which is well under the Intel recommended value of 100°C. Now I understand why you decided to lower your CPU speed. Whatever works best for you is fine.
> 
> ...


So about the .txt file that I posted, isn't there anything wrong with C0%? Because on idle it gets 0.x and like 15.0-20.0, is that normal ?
With the undervolt I no longer get temps more than 85, are you saying that I could decrease the undervolt to get more performance and 90-95ºC because that is a normal temperature?
In league of legends, I get very low temperatures and 150+ fps, but when something is happening like a kill, or a big fight, sometimes in the exact moment I jump in the fight a little freeze/break/microstutter happen, when I am playing normally the game I don't get those, this happens in every game, in counter strke for example, it's very common that when someone is shooting me and i'm always dying, it looks like something takes longer to process that I am dead. Hope you understand what I mean ... 
Thank you for your time again !

This is a logfile playing apex legends, I noticed that C0% falls sometimes that looks like when I stutter, does it means something ?


----------



## unclewebb (May 29, 2021)

It looks like the stutters last for 3 or 4 seconds at a time. All I can think of is that it might be a hard drive issue. 

C0% is an accurate measure of CPU activity. The CPU will not be in the C0 state processing data if it is waiting to retrieve info from the hard drive so a drop in C0% makes sense. 

Without a spare hard drive, not sure how you can test this problem further.


----------



## xavier1400 (Jun 18, 2021)

After upgrading ram from 8gb to 16gb ram, it looks like a new computer, every stutter I was getting in every game is gone. Looks like the only problem was just the 8gb ram that is not enough nowadays.


----------

